# Now he is 3 colors!



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Ok, so I just purchased a male crowntail betta as most of you know seeing as my signature now shows that, but he was black and white to begin with. Gorgeous colors, and thats why I picked him out. Well, last night I set up his 20g (keeping him in a breeder floater tank, with 2 other female bettas in floater tanks as well, 3 fancy guppies in the tank itself, as well as my 2 ottos and 2 of my mystery snails, and 3 guppy fry in a breeder net. So that night, I leave the room for a few and come back in a bit later. I squat down and look at my betta, to see how they are doing (I placed my female betta that seemed the most attracted to the male beside him so he could watch her and maybe get a little friendly, which I severly doubted would happen because I had never tried breeding betta before and I never thought anything would go right for me  ) So yeah, I squat down and see that the tips of all his glorious crowntail fins are a deep scarlet red. He is f-ing stunning. He also has created a bubble nest (something he didnt do the first 2-3 days he was in my 29g) So wow...what could this mean?

Is he just really ready to have some babies? Or what?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

He's probably just really happy and likes that female, which is a good thing if you want to spawn them one day, but if you want to spawn them any time soon you'll need to seperate them for a few days so they can't see each other at all and set up the spawning tank properly with plants, hiding holes etc. It's all in that email I sent ya. He will need a few days to adjust to the spawning tank then a day or so of being able to see her. Then she should bar up and be ready. Anyway like I said it's all in that email.

Good luck! And he sounds like he's a really beautiful guy, post some pictures if you can. I'd love to see him. And if you do manage to breed him and any of his fry look like him, I might consider having you ship one over to me 

Have fun and be well.


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

Pics please


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I dont have a digital camera! Which makes life hard. And, this computer is not my own, its my roomates. So that makes things even harder  Sorry I would love to!


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

Aw bummer. 
Can you borrow one from a friend?
Or do you have a camera phone:?
Sorry I'm a picture-a-holic lol.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Maybe. We'll see. Hahahaha


----------

